# Found a Blaupunkt 4 channel amp... how old is it?



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Picked this up today at the electronics scrap place... wondering how old it might be? Is it a quality amp?


----------



## haromaster87 (Jan 20, 2012)

Found the manual for it...

www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/download.php?id=360413

Looks to be circa late 90's. No idea on the quality, looks like a decent amp.


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the manual. I'll have to hook it up and see how it sounds! I'm just not familiar with Blaupunkt stuff


----------

